#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] TAROT－－再啓動

## SIXWING ANGEL

首先需要抱歉……拖了整整一年的任務至今沒有完成（汗）。所以必須給完成了（正座）現在開始再啓動計劃。我們會在年前完成全套牌面的。請原諒……

如有不符合原作者意圖的牌面，待到明年偶會給修改的

此外，貼一張新牌面的女王……這次的MING應該更像女王了……吧

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 首先需要抱歉……拖了整整一年的任務至今沒有完成（汗）。所以必須給完成了（正座）現在開始再啓動計劃。我們會在年前完成全套牌面的。



一年前在獅子王迷論壇暫停的塔羅牌計畫又即將在這邊開始了嗎

好高興哩  :獻飛吻:  

那還有哪些角色還沒畫呢? 要不要在這裡稍微介紹一下當時的計畫呢?

因為這邊很多都是今年才加入的  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 平川野

> 一年前在獅子王迷論壇暫停的塔羅牌計畫又即將在這邊開始了嗎
> 
> 好高興哩  
> 
> 那還有哪些角色還沒畫呢? 要不要在這裡稍微介紹一下當時的計畫呢?
> 
> 因為這邊很多都是今年才加入的


這是我剛才去施版找的,說起來還真是古老了,我都快忘記了,不過有的不是這裏的獸,有的獸改名字了,像我就是(野馬=平川野),還有制作人之一的雷(SELEN=雷諾),所以KIBA大把名字再統計一下吧~

牌號        牌名                   牌面角色

 0.           愚者              幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態)

 1.          魔術師            SELEN&smallsimba

 2.          女祭司                 百香果

 3.           女皇                    命狼

 4.           皇帝                     LSI

 5.           教皇              Kaosa  Gaou 

 6.           戀人                J.C&KOVU 

 7.           戰車                   V仔狼

 8.           力量               犬助&晨曦

 9.           隱者                    野馬

 10.     命運之輪                    特烈斯

 11.         正義                     Kiba&KOFU

 12.       倒吊人                     灰狼

 13.         死神               Shiou&荒川浩

 14.         節制                     WOOD

 15.         惡魔                     龍采 

 16.          塔                        小犬

 17.         星星                     Simba

 18.         月亮                蒼木·涼月&契

 19.         太陽                  庫羅諾亞

 20.         審判                  臺灣黑熊

 21.         世界                   小潞的Q

PS:剛才去看才發現幾乎沒有人在那裏發貼了,荒廢了啊~

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

0. 愚者 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態) 

1. 魔術師 SELEN&smallsimba 

2. 女祭司 百香果 

3. 女皇 命狼 

4. 皇帝 LSI 

5. 教皇 Kaosa Gaou 

6. 戀人 J.C&KOVU 

7. 戰車 V仔狼 

8. 力量 犬助&晨曦 

9. 隱者 野馬 

11. 正義 Kiba&KOFU 

14. 節制 WOOD 

15. 惡魔 龍采 

16. 塔 小犬 

17. 星星 Simba 


除了這幾張.其余的我打算重新證人.- - 抱歉了.因為某幾張的形象方面我想要再重新定案.- - 大家一起來推薦一下合適的吧~!!

----------


## 修諾斯

審判給"狼嚎"代言吧！=ˇ=/
因為他是接待組組長，負責審判新獸...
不過小提不太懂塔羅牌...審判可以這樣用嗎？(汗)

----------


## 狼嚎

> 審判給"狼嚎"代言吧！=ˇ=/
> 因為他是接待組組長，負責審判新獸...
> 不過小提不太懂塔羅牌...審判可以這樣用嗎？(汗)


(嚇!!)這個...責任甚大啊...
這樣子接待組組長又多了個工作??
不過審判要審判什麼呢?(疑惑)

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

雷我覺得你應該清楚的理解每張牌的意思（憤怒，抱歉）


第二。目前我只做到命狼和LSI大神。以及今晚的V仔。其他的如果需要重新選，今晚或者明天給我角色檔好不？不然我按照原來的來畫。（平靜………………對不起對不起）


每天一張。請期待。

----------


## 平川野

我也覺得就按原來的畫比較好,畢竟人物是一早就定下來的,要改就改掉幾個不熟的生面孔,換上幾個大家都知道的面孔,也別就那幾張上不上下不下的吊著,畢竟六翼的工作量也大,我們也別在這裏站著說話不腰疼.

PS:說實話我也有私心想要和某獸一起換一張牌的,不過還是算了,不添亂.還是按原來的名單畫的好~

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

> 雷我覺得你應該清楚的理解每張牌的意思（憤怒，抱歉）
> 
> 
> 第二。目前我只做到命狼和LSI大神。以及今晚的V仔。其他的如果需要重新選，今晚或者明天給我角色檔好不？不然我按照原來的來畫。（平靜………………對不起對不起）
> 
> 
> 每天一張。請期待。


目前只有你一個人開工.在這裏.我向你道歉.

然後我想說的是.小六你是打算用這樣的版頭來畫嗎?如果是的話.邊框方面就能剩不少制作時間.
原本的華麗程度就在角色身上加強了.在邊框設計方面我承認我很無能.沒有能讓大家耳目一新的能力.只會死板的硬套上去.
我沒有創意可言.在這點上讓大家失望了.

然後,換不換人大家決定吧.我這只是個提議.畢竟當初決定角色的時候.是私底下決定的.並沒有經過大家的探討.所以.這次想或多或少的彌補一下.

對於我的反複.還有任性.請大家原諒.

----------


## Wolfy

我有個想法..

既然要在這邊做. 把名額讓給有註冊的獸.
有踴躍參與然後有自己的固定特徵形象的獸來加入如何?
因為某些獸. 感覺好像不存在了.
不如控出來給其他獸有機會參與.

比方說. 
特列斯. SHIOU. 犬助. 龍采. 好像就不存在吧.
KOVU 更誇張...本版的KOVU跟JC是戀人???不是吧~~~

所以才有種感覺既然要做就做有意義一點. 

(講話直了點. 有冒犯的話請見諒)

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

> 我有個想法..
> 
> 既然要在這邊做. 把名額讓給有註冊的獸.
> 有踴躍參與然後有自己的固定特徵形象的獸來加入如何?
> 因為某些獸. 感覺好像不存在了.
> 不如控出來給其他獸有機會參與.
> 
> 比方說. 
> 特列斯. SHIOU. 犬助. 龍采. 好像就不存在吧.
> ...







幼狼大這麼說。我想也是有一定道理的。不過第一次企劃是在獅版，這次是在狼版。而且之間隔了很長時間。這些變化也會比較大。

換不換角色。本來不是特別大的事情。不過因為時間的原因，又在這裏說年前會做出成品……所以目前按照進度來畫，就只有加快角色決定的步伐了。每天少一位可自由決定的角色。時間還是很緊的


啊啦。另外。邊框就是這樣了。我想簡單些的話畫起來會少些困難。就可以把多的力量集中構思上啦

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

> 幼狼大這麼說。我想也是有一定道理的。不過第一次企劃是在獅版，這次是在狼版。而且之間隔了很長時間。這些變化也會比較大。
> 
> 換不換角色。本來不是特別大的事情。不過因為時間的原因，又在這裏說年前會做出成品……所以目前按照進度來畫，就只有加快角色決定的步伐了。每天少一位可自由決定的角色。時間還是很緊的
> 
> 
> 啊啦。另外。邊框就是這樣了。我想簡單些的話畫起來會少些困難。就可以把多的力量集中構思上啦


- - 那。。各位的意見如何？是否要替換？

PS：把邊框的PSD檔丟到我信箱吧。a1978730@yahoo.com.tw

----------


## M.S.Keith

目前有空出哪些空缺呢?

我是指塔羅牌...

----------


## 狼王白牙

要重新決定的話, 有個點子:

限時72小時, 名單內, 尚未畫出的的重新在這邊簽到, 有簽到的優先畫
時限內沒有簽到的棄權. 一旦開始簽到就以這邊有註冊的為主 沒有註冊的自動棄權

然後接下來的一星期立刻重新選擇要加入的新獸, 以及提供設定

為了讓作者如期畫完所以稍微趕一下
沒有簽到的也可以一星期後加入新獸這批備選

因為都是兩位作者的辛勞, 所以請兩位全權決定吧

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

塔羅牌阿...畫的不錯說~
加油！！
----
不過幼狼大不說我還不知道..原來那些已經獸消失了阿@@a"

----------


## 和魯夫

(新來的甚麼也不知道~~~)
有獸消失了?!
不知道.......
我可以加入嗎(小聲)

----------


## BACARDI

雖然不太清楚什麼情況

不過還是來簽到做個確認吧

辛苦兩位大大了

----------


## 晨曦

恩..我來簽到了~
角色設定還是沿用雷老爸的就好了

==============題外話XD============
真快阿..都已經一年了(你在感慨什麼阿??)
想想,這一年人事變遷真的頗大的呢^^"

P.S. 我沒有消失~~我只是"比較少出現而已!!" (毆死)

----------


## 幻貓

來簽到！！
但是我的風格好像不特定耶‧‧‧‧真棘手

----------


## 平川野

我也來簽到了,看到自己原來用的名字還真是感慨頗深,不知不覺一年就過去了啊... ...時間過得還真快,這一年發生了不少事呢.

PS:原來看過了六翼畫的我那張隱者的牌,感覺真是很華麗,不過比較偏向"忍者"了... ...^^"

----------


## 台灣黑熊

簽簽~XD

腳色設定方面...我認為可以麻煩雷大幫忙修改一下咩?

因為現在看看真的不好OTZ

如果不麻煩的話...拜託囉>w<~#

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

歐歐~不錯說
我也想參一角

不過如果沒有適合的對象那就不亂呵^^

----------


## 無名犬鬼

我也想參加的說耶....
覺得惡魔滿適合的（笑）
如果打算換掉的話，我可以先佔這個位置嗎？

----------


## KUBI kitsune

(很不要臉的舉手)-.-/
↑也想參一腳

----------


## 平川野

> 簽簽~XD
> 
> 腳色設定方面...我認為可以麻煩雷大幫忙修改一下咩?
> 
> 因為現在看看真的不好OTZ
> 
> 如果不麻煩的話...拜託囉>w<~#


剛才阿木告訴我說,雷大哥他因為工作太忙了實在抽不出時間來制作,所以他的工作由阿木接手了,要改角色設定去跟六翼說一聲吧~或者跟阿木說,反正遇到誰跟誰說吧~

----------


## 憐月

大家好。這次的重繪工作雷交給我來負責了。

不過。並不是報名就有了。還要大家一起來決定呢。

還有一天時閒.過了的話.雷提供的以下的號數就會為空咯.
0. 愚者

2. 女祭司

5. 教皇

6. 戀人

10. 命運之輪

11. 正義

12. 倒吊人

13. 死神

14. 節制

15. 惡魔

16. 塔

17. 星星

18. 月亮

19. 太陽

20. 審判

21. 世界

----------


## 藍狼

(慢慢的舉爪)...我可以嘛XD?

----------


## BACARDI

由於Simba瑣事繁忙, 因此託付, 代其重新認證舊職位 (17. 星星)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

來認舊位置~愚者的那隻狗(狼?)~

----------


## PandaTwo

小熊貓也可以偷偷舉爪嗎???
^^

----------


## Wolfy

重新報名呀?
我跟薩仔可以保留原來*愚者*那張牌的位置嗎?

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

請各位大大盡快找出 隱者 和 命運之輪 ＝3



原本的隱者是 平川野。命運之輪胎是棕熊


另外，有沒有新的“戀人”。也許這次是全裸露點出鏡。不過不會色情的放心吧

----------


## Wolfy

> 請各位大大盡快找出 隱者 和 命運之輪 ＝3
> 
> 
> 
> 原本的隱者是 平川野。命運之輪胎是棕熊
> 
> 
> 另外，有沒有新的“戀人”。也許這次是全裸露點出鏡。不過不會色情的放心吧


可惜V仔已經是戰車了....不然想看V仔跟狐狸做成戀人牌XD

----------


## 無名犬鬼

那我要惡魔～（舉爪
這樣就算搶到了嗎？

----------


## SHIBA INU

不好意思~~容我插個嘴問一下
每張塔羅牌都有他不同的意義，是否也會考量到人選個性等等與牌意有所符合呢??
這邊提供一個網站讓大家看看塔羅牌釋意
http://www.astprince.com/hk/tarot/cards/cards.html




> 可惜V仔已經是戰車了....不然想看V仔跟狐狸做成戀人牌XD


厚臉皮的問一下......
或許.....您們願意多花些心力，讓V仔跟狐狸做成戀人牌??
呃...不過前提是當事者想要改成戀人牌的話~~~

----------


## Wolfy

> 厚臉皮的問一下......
> 或許.....您們願意多花些心力，讓V仔跟狐狸做成戀人牌??
> 呃...不過前提是當事者想要改成戀人牌的話~~~


不懂百香果在講什麼.

----------


## SHIBA INU

其實我的意思是說如果V狼跟狐狸想當戀人牌的話，畫者會不會覺得自己先前把V仔畫成戰車的功夫白費啦
我不想把提議說得太沒禮貌，結果好像反而把別人弄糊塗了
所以我是想問畫者願不願意把戰車空出來，讓V仔跟狐狸當戀人牌，只是他們要多費心思構想新的戰車圖
不過看到畫好的戰車圖，我現在想挖個坑把自己埋起來*自毆三拳*
當我沒說過這個提議，對不起!!讓畫者困擾了!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

來領牌了, 當初安排的是正義那個位置

另外我覺得不能代簽  要請本人登入來簽才算數
這樣對其他*能夠確認在狼版上活動中的獸*比較公平
看了一下登入記錄, 的確是有名單中的好久好久沒來了
不然的話 J.C. 是當初獅論壇壇主. 又是樂園的最大贊助者
那是不是有更多理由幫她代簽?

附帶一題塔羅牌測驗當初算出來是教皇 剛剛又做一次變成魔術師
附帶二題心裡本來猜是海豚百香果會取代某個位置 XDDDDDDDD

----------


## M.S.Keith

月影也要加入...
可以的話...我想要教皇^^(因為我測驗真的是教皇....
http://www.astprince.com/hk/tarot/testing2/HR.htm

5
教皇 LE PAPE 
相關語：援助
對應星象：木星
教宗相對皇帝，他代表了在精神領域的主宰權，掌握著心靈的層面，他和女祭司的分別在於對世間的一顆普渡心，關心每事每物，用智慧去解救世人的愚昧。

----------


## 博樹

我也想要加入=ˇ=||
(好像很厚臉皮)

那我就拿下命運之輪吧
反正我做事都是靠直覺XD

命運之輪 LA ROUE DE FORTUNE 
相關語：輪迴
對應星象：月亮
命運之輪不斷迴轉，意味著人世間種種循環不息，每事每物都逃不過高低起伏這一關，在逆境時必須要對未來抱有希望，別忘記太在意圓輪的移動，反而錯失了在過程中四周精采的風景哩！

----------


## lion

正式報名! 芒果浮出~  酷必獅也想要參加
經過測試...小獅得到的是魔術獅 [我的hp一定暴短的]
http://www.astprince.com/hk/tarot/testing2/MG.htm

----------


## 和魯夫

http://www.astprince.com/hk/tarot/testing2/HP.htm
女.....女祭司 ?!
那麼.......

女祭司 LA PAPESSE 
相關語：智慧
對應星象：處女座
女祭師手上的書其實是本法律之書，包含了傳統的智慧，雖然在掌握之中，但亦隱閉了她內心的熱情，堅持純潔和正理，這一張牌和月亮牌有著相關的關係。

=口=||
那我要 19. 太陽
要定了!

----------


## 無名犬鬼

http://www.astprince.com/hk/tarot/testing2/DV.htm

喵哈...果然是惡魔啊....

15
惡魔 LA DIABLE 
相關語：誘惑
對應星象：土星
魔鬼其實是由人的內心慾念所產生，你是否被你自己的慾望重重圍困，不能自已，所以出現這張牌的時候，要反省自己自私的立場，一個人除了自己之外，別人無辦法將自己打倒的。

----------


## 孤狼

我 .. 我 ... 我可以嗎 ?? ( 低頭 + 小聲的問 .... )     :Embarassed:  

12
吊人 LE PENDU
相關語：犧牲
對應星象：雙魚座
吊人牌的意義並不是如傳說中代表失敗，惡運，你必須配合他的精神——犧牲。雖然圖中的吊人處於一個倒逆的處境，但他仍能處之泰然，犧牲小我完成大我的完滿精神，如果你得到這張牌，必須明白要付出才有收獲，也要用不同的角度去面對你的問題，找出解決之道。

不過 , 好像也有獸是同一張牌也 ... 

不知道可以不可以 ....

----------


## 彌星-帆

月亮 LA LUNE 
相關語：夢想
對應星象：巨蟹座
月亮一直代表了人類的潛意識，反映內在的世界，月亮永遠是完美純潔無瑕的，但也是虛幻而又不可捉摸的，也不代表真實的情況，帶有一點不切實際的意味。


那這個呢~?

我沒有特別突出(自己認為)，那女祭司我還是有希望=W=?

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

> 其實我的意思是說如果V狼跟狐狸想當戀人牌的話，畫者會不會覺得自己先前把V仔畫成戰車的功夫白費啦
> 我不想把提議說得太沒禮貌，結果好像反而把別人弄糊塗了
> 所以我是想問畫者願不願意把戰車空出來，讓V仔跟狐狸當戀人牌，只是他們要多費心思構想新的戰車圖
> 不過看到畫好的戰車圖，我現在想挖個坑把自己埋起來*自毆三拳*
> 當我沒說過這個提議，對不起!!讓畫者困擾了!!




給這個爭論一個結果。以下這張牌為戰車。

另外我想說，唔，除了個性相似，個人的形象和牌面還是需要符合才好。比如力量，無論如何創新，也不能脫離“弱小 強大”這個格調。所以想要力量這張牌的獸就要做好心裏準備，（至少外形上）一位是弱小，另一位體格強大。

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 另外我想說，唔，除了個性相似，個人的形象和牌面還是需要符合才好。


恩~~我覺得這是重點，感覺上這樣做出來的牌會更加有意義

----------


## M.S.Keith

恩......畢竟要神跟形同比較好.......

----------


## BACARDI

嗯嗯....

我在想啊...
按照原設定我是和雷一起在魔法師這張牌

如果還沒畫的話...
不知道方不方便幫我換成

14. 節制

這張牌呢?

感謝囉

----------


## KUBI kitsune

-.-!?

*20 審判 LE JUDGEMNET* 
相關語：復活
對應星象：天蠍座
由將象可以看到這就是聖經中審判日的意念，世界原有的程序完全毀滅，而天使響起他的號角，死者由地面重竹手一，要明白審判這張牌是自我對原本的自己接受對錯誤的批判，才有新的生機再來。

霸佔這個位置....

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

今天晚上0點為截至時間。超過時間的話。那就抱歉咯。

還有。盡量男生不要選女生角色。女生也不要選男生角色。除了沒有特別突出性別的可以亂來。其餘的都不可以。

----------


## 藍德

身為發起者之一到現在都沒反應真是不好意思了....

在這裡向雷諾和六翼兩位致歉....或許我可以上線得頻繁點....

----------


## 狼嚎

> 不過 , 好像也有獸是同一張牌也 ... 
> 
> 不知道可以不可以 ....


我也是這樣子...測出來的結果是教皇...
不過已經有獸先要了 那我也沒有意見...

----------


## J.C.

不好意思 聽說塔羅牌的計劃還要繼續進行 所以我來確定我的牌位
當初定的是 我跟"上海的kovu"是戀人牌

如果因為上海的kovu沒有在這邊活動而無法勝任這張牌的話
死神的牌位就讓我報個名吧?
因為百香果提供的網址 做測驗測出這張
目前也沒有其他人報名這張牌 應該還可以吧?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

J.C.出現了耶~~XD

我測到魔術師@@"
不過我還是要當愚者的那隻狗(狼?)XDDDD

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

(害羞的舉爪)


我可以要這個位置嗎....

13. 死神 


(處於正位中....快變逆位吧)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

嗚阿!!!
是JC大神!!!
(跪拜!!)

如果沒有人想要"倒吊"的話...
本人測出來是這張 也滿喜歡這張的涵義
我就來擔任的嚕...

----------


## 幻貓

jc歡迎阿~~

塔羅牌‧‧說實在的，不是很熟

測出來我是「愚者」？！不要啊‧‧‧



〈幻：偷偷告訴你，如果愛因斯坦的IQ是180，那我的就是190！結果就是變數K+10！噓‧‧‧這個秘密只跟你們說‧‧‧嗚哇哇哇哇哇哇‧‧‧〈歐飛到宇宙盡頭〉〉

----------


## SHIBA INU

來做正式的回覆~
因為個人角色的設定還有些問題，所以女祭師一職百香棄權了~

----------


## BOSS

啊~~~~好像過了幾分鐘  
還有缺人嗎?

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

阿木把決定好的獸名貼出來吧。然後請新入的或者想更改設定的獸盡快把“盡量”詳細的形象圖交到啊木頭處。（鄙人的網絡快要腐朽了）

----------


## 海豚

原本我應該跟shiou 設定為死神
那麼現在shiou也不在這論壇註冊
如果JC要死神這個設定牌組的話
那我安排到惡魔設定 這與我的惡魔契約也算是組合XD

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態)

5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫

10. 命運之輪 - 博樹&狼人渥克斯

11. 正義 - 狼王白牙

12. 倒吊人 - 孤狼

13. 死神 - J.C

14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍

15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼

16. 塔 - 荒川浩海豚

17. 星星 - Simba

18. 月亮 - 阿木

19. 太陽 - Arrow&酷必獅

20. 審判 - 九尾狐KUBI

21. 世界 - 提魯斯‧特奴

白版1 - 六翼
白版2 - 拉昂

女祭司與戀人空缺.大家看看有誰合適呢?

PS:角色匹配方面.希望大家必要介意.因為不合適的角色我是不會通過的. 剩下的就是作者自行分配工作了.

----------


## Kofu

之前正義那張牌是我跟KIBA大在裡面的,可是我這一次測出來是女祭司* @_@"""? * 這樣的話好像又跟本來的正義這個位置的意思有差距~~~所以

首先如果現在正義這個位置只能有一個角色的話那KIBA是不二人選,如果說還是有兩個空位的話那請把我也排回去~~再再來如果還有什麼人選角有選到正義這個位置而且非常想要,大家也都認同的話我可以讓~~~就這樣嚕


角色圖用貼的好了~~阿G以前幫我畫的~~

----------


## ocarina2112

呼呼
不介意女祭司給我吧
http://www.astprince.com/hk/tarot/testing2/HP.htm

----------


## Wolfy

> 0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態)
> 5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫
> 10. 命運之輪 - 博樹&狼人渥克斯
> 11. 正義 - 狼王白牙
> 12. 倒吊人 - 孤狼
> 13. 死神 - J.C
> 14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍
> 15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼
> 16. 塔 - 荒川浩海豚
> ...


我有個建議....公佈的時候除了新增決定的以外不訪也把已經確定的也貼出來
不然可能會有"我怎麼沒在名單中"的錯覺.
不過是幫大家圖個便利. 沒有非得這樣必要就是了.

另外.....沒看到海豚說要塔阿. 怎麼變成塔了?

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

17卡星星,据調查因為SIMBA幾乎不在本版活動.所以取消其資格.

然後接受幼狼的意見.名單如下:

決定名單:
0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態) 

1. 魔術師 - 雷諾-洛爾米特

3. 女皇 - 命狼 

4. 皇帝 - LSI

5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫 

7. 戰車 - V仔狼 

8. 力量 - 犬助&晨曦 

9. 隱者 - 平川野

10. 命運之輪 - 博樹&狼人渥克斯 

11. 正義 - 狼王白牙 

12. 倒吊人 - 孤狼 

13. 死神 - J.C 

14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍 

15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼 

16. 塔 - 荒川浩海豚 

18. 月亮 - 阿木 

19. 太陽 - Arrow&酷必獅 

20. 審判 - 九尾狐KUBI 

21. 世界 - 提魯斯‧特奴 

白版1 - 六翼 
白版2 - 拉昂 


未決定名單:


2. 女祭司

6. 戀人

17. 星星

如有不對的地方請指出

PS:按理來說.男生不能反串女生角色.女生也同樣不能反串.如果作者同意那就例外.至於為什麼選海豚做塔...因為海豚喜歡"暗殺"然後家中隱藏的軍火...."塔"代表毀滅.危險(至少我知道的是這樣, 如果有錯誤還請指正)所以.選他做"塔"我本身覺得合適.如有異議的話.請提出.

----------


## 海豚

> 17卡星星,据調查因為SIMBA幾乎不在本版活動.所以取消其資格.
> 然後接受幼狼的意見.名單如下:
> PS:按理來說.男生不能反串女生角色.女生也同樣不能反串.如果作者同意那就例外.至於為什麼選海豚做塔...因為海豚喜歡"暗殺"然後家中隱藏的軍火...."塔"代表毀滅.危險(至少我知道的是這樣, 如果有錯誤還請指正)所以.選他做"塔"我本身覺得合適.如有異議的話.請提出.


O_ohmm 那沒有我想要的角色, 那我就把塔給讓出來啦!!
希望能再有類似的活動,能再次參加!!

----------


## Wolfy

犬助是不是也不合格?
我對犬助或是雷諾都沒有敵意. 
不過想要公平一點就是了.

----------


## ocarina2112

> 17卡星星,据調查因為SIMBA幾乎不在本版活動.所以取消其資格.
> 
> 然後接受幼狼的意見.名單如下


噗~
既然是接受幼狼的意見的話
那我本來是太陽的
不過上面沒有我=w=/

如果說不適合又~有剩的女祭師也不行的話~
那就算了~反正女祭師也不是我想要的XD

----------


## KUBI kitsune

或者是...
我把審判讓出來，繼承女祭司...(遭毆)

----------


## 彌星-帆

好像沒有我能的呢~  不過剩下的三個都很難抉擇出來
好像有許多獸都測出女祭司 但沒辦法的 

KUBI姊姊比較適合審判＝ˇ＝(歐飛)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

然後接受各位的意見.名單如下: 

0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態) 

1. 魔術師 - 雷諾-洛爾米特 

2. 女祭司 - KUBI

3. 女皇 - 命狼 

4. 皇帝 - LSI 

5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫 

7. 戰車 - V仔狼  

9. 隱者 - 平川野 

10. 命運之輪 - 博樹&狼人渥克斯 

11. 正義 - 狼王白牙 

12. 倒吊人 - 孤狼 

13. 死神 - J.C 

14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍 

15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼  

18. 月亮 - 阿木 

19. 太陽 - Arrow&酷必獅  

21. 世界 - 提魯斯‧特奴 

白版1 - 六翼 
白版2 - 拉昂 


未決定名單: 

6. 戀人 

8. 力量

16. 塔

17. 星星 

20. 審判

目前還有這幾張.大家覺得合適的話就請繼位.然後請將設定圖寄至clamp5656@yahoo.com.cn  1月4號淩晨12:00截至.最遲是1月5日淩晨前.如果到時候還沒有收到設定圖.就將視為棄權.

還有.如果哪位覺得目前位置不好的.請提出.我會做出適當的調整.

----------


## Wolfy

對不起我又來了.....
(我會不會被毆阿)

SELEN如果已經確認接受某些獸的特徵的話可不可以也標示一下?

因為像我以前有傳過了.....可是就不知道要不要再傳一次.

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

TO幼狼:
這次的三位畫者中.我因為某些因素所以沒有參加.所以就麻煩一下咯~~!

目前我已經收到酷必獅與無名犬鬼設定了.


PS:大家覺得合適就繼位.如果去測試.那麼10個有9個會重復.希望大家覺得好就繼位.覺得不好可以等待下次活動.

----------


## Wolfy

之前版上已經有上傳過....那我就再利用一次好了.



這樣OK嗎?

----------


## Kofu

問題~~~所以正義的位置還是白牙一個人是不是??如果是的話我在看看還有沒有別的合適的吧~~~

----------


## Sonic Adolph

我可不可以要星星啊XD"
塔也可以的啊
圖附上

----------


## 晨曦

我不是已經簽到了嗎(汗)
怎麼力量還是空缺..還是我已經在狀況外了??(炸)

慎重起見   已經重發設定圖過去了~

----------


## 博樹

某樹的原圖XD||

人物設定就差不多這樣吧(啥)
(眾毆)


(我知道我很混又很懶= =|||)

----------


## M.S.Keith

這張...是姐姐幫我畫的....

應該可以吧....

----------


## 孤狼

我看我還是退出好了 ..

原因 : 沒有造型設計圖 ...  

  <倒吊人> 這個角色, 就讓出來吧 ... 

讓其他有資格的獸擔當吧 ...    

對不起 , 浪費大家的時間 ..

( 邊哭邊躲回牆腳畫圓圈 ...  )

祝這項計畫,圓滿成功 ....  


_______________________________________________________________________

以下的內容增加 , 是在  4日 1月 2006年  晚上9:52 pm
_______________________________________________________________________


我的頭像, 不知合不合格 ???

注 : 頭像是從某一個 wallpaper 里抽出來的 ...

----------


## 彌星-帆

不知道我能不能要星星呢?

可以的話請告知呢>w<

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

所以...

我接下倒吊人嚕~

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

然後接受各位的意見.名單如下: 

0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態)    (設定已交)

1. 魔術師 - 雷諾-洛爾米特    (設定已交) 

2. 女祭司 - KUBI    (設定已交) 

3. 女皇 - 命狼    (設定已交) 

4. 皇帝 - LSI    (設定已交) 

5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫    (設定已交) 

7. 戰車 - V仔狼    (設定已交) 

8. 力量 - 晨曦(乖兒子~!)    (設定已交)

9. 隱者 - 平川野    (設定已交) 

10. 命運之輪 - 博樹    (設定已交)

11. 正義 - 狼王白牙    (未交設定) 

12. 倒吊人 - 狼人渥克斯    (設定已交) 

13. 死神 - J.C    (設定已交) 

14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍    (設定未交) 

15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼    (設定已交) 

16. 塔 - Sonic Adolph    (設定未交)

17. 星星 - 稚氣*喵    (未交設定)

18. 月亮 - 阿木    (設定已交) 

19. 太陽 - Arrow&酷必獅&ocarina2112    (設定不齊)

20. 審判 - 小犬    (設定已交)

21. 世界 - 提魯斯‧特奴    (未交設定) 

白版1 - 六翼    (設定已交) 
白版2 - 拉昂    (設定已交) 


未決定名單: 

6. 戀人 

OK~!這次還剩下這張了.

還有.麻煩Sonic Adolph能換張清晰點的設定.這張不合格.

PS:= = 小黑!!!小米!!!我召喚你們兩個來啊!!!!!(怨念)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

嘎阿!

還有一個空位喔

那就是我變成倒吊後空出來的命運之輪...

----------


## 小犬

小犬報到...！
審判就由我來接收吧！
嘿嘿....接下來有誰要戀人呢！？
(謎：你在興奮什麼勁？)

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

小犬的頭像就是小犬的樣子嗎～～～～



其實蠻適合做戀人的身材喲

----------


## 彌星-帆

謝謝呢  這張當設定圖不知道可不可以呢@@

----------


## 楓狼

戀人喔^^"
我滿想要的~~誰要跟我湊一對阿^^~

----------


## 藍狼

設定@@?

是指設定圖嘛XD?

不知道這張可不可以]xd....

----------


## 池

> 戀人喔^^"
> 我滿想要的~~誰要跟我湊一對阿^^~


=w=+我來亂入了（歐打

...好像是要大家覺得適合的人選才可以...？（愣看著

----------


## 狼王白牙

我的設定是底下這張 , 謝謝了

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態) (設定已交) 

1. 魔術師 - 雷諾-洛爾米特 (設定已交) 

2. 女祭司 - KUBI (設定已交) 

3. 女皇 - 命狼 (設定已交) 

4. 皇帝 - LSI (設定已交) 

5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫 (設定已交) 

7. 戰車 - V仔狼 (設定已交) 

8. 力量 - 晨曦(乖兒子~!) (設定已交) 

9. 隱者 - 平川野 (設定已交) 

10. 命運之輪 - 博樹 (設定已交) 

11. 正義 - 狼王白牙 (設定已交) 

12. 倒吊人 - 狼人渥克斯 (設定已交) 

13. 死神 - J.C (設定已交) 

14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍 (設定已交) 

15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼 (設定已交) 

16. 塔 - Sonic Adolph (設定已交) 

17. 星星 - 稚氣*喵 (設定已交) 

18. 月亮 - 阿木 (設定已交) 

19. 太陽 - Arrow&酷必獅 (設定已交) 

20. 審判 - 小犬 (設定已交) 



白版1 - 六翼 (設定已交) 
白版2 - 拉昂 (設定已交) 


作者自创角色填充名單: 

6. 戀人(已定)

21. 世界(已定)

ocarina2112與提魯斯‧特奴因為在期限前沒有及時交設定.所以,棄權. 
省下的两张将用作者自创角色填充.

----------


## ocarina2112

> ocarina2112與提魯斯‧特奴因為在期限前沒有及時交設定.所以,棄權. 
> 省下的两张将用作者自创角色填充.


嗯~因為上次說完後你並沒有把我加進去~
星期二說的~
你星期四才把我寫上去~
之後還叫白狼來叫我交設定稿~
蝦米晚上十二點之前不交就算棄權啥的去了~

只是我星期三到今天為止都不在家
我也是今天星期六回到家才知道
「啊~原來後面有多了我哦」
這回事~
並不是沒有及時交設定稿，也不是自已棄權~
要先說一下~

不要說得我好像是自已棄權一樣~XD

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

上次之所以沒寫，是因為在跟負責《太陽》這張牌的作者 - 阿木 商量要不要多加一位。本以為能很快解決的事情卻因為工作的關係被拖了兩天，所以。在這裡。我對我在工作上的失誤，向您道歉。

既然星期六在家。而且我也請白狼通知了。那麼請問您是什麼時候才看到簡訊的？

那說到這裡，您還有興趣官復原職嗎？有興趣的話。把設定發到指定信箱中，並註明《塔羅牌角色 - XXXX》（注：XXXX是代表牌名。）

----------


## ocarina2112

> 既然星期六在家。而且我也請白狼通知了。那麼請問您是什麼時候才看到簡訊的？
> 那說到這裡，您還有興趣官復原職嗎？有興趣的話。把設定發到指定信箱中，並註明《塔羅牌角色 - XXXX》（注：XXXX是代表牌名。）


星期六的下午~四點半左右才看到白狼發的msn訊息~


有把設定寄到clamp5656@yahoo.com.cn信箱了
如果沒收到~
麻煩再通知一下~
謝謝~

信裡面忘了註名...抱歉
跟之前一樣是太陽~
那就麻煩你了~

----------


## 修諾斯

(前五分鐘才從信箱中看到通知...)

原來狼之樂園的個人訊息通知，也有要在奇摩信箱中才看的見留言內容阿？
我一直已為只要到樂園的個人訊息就有了...XDDD
奇摩信箱不知怎地近日來都是一堆垃圾信湧入，加上學測又近，沒什麼去整理...
結果今天心血來潮就去看看，結果...
就看見通知啦~XDD

回到正題...
1月4日好像很久了...真糟糕orz
(謎：今天似乎是8日了...)

我還需要繳交設定嗎？(汗)
好像有已定人物了...^^a

----------


## Sonic Adolph

還需要交設定圖嗎？看到寫著"已交"兩個字……
原果還沒有的話我再問MINE……

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

0. 愚者 - 幼狼&冰原白狼(獸形態) (設定已交) 

1. 魔術師 - 雷諾-洛爾米特 (設定已交) 

2. 女祭司 - KUBI (設定已交) 

3. 女皇 - 命狼 (設定已交) 

4. 皇帝 - LSI (設定已交) 

5. 教皇 - 月影&和魯夫 (設定已交) 

7. 戰車 - V仔狼 (設定已交) 

8. 力量 - 晨曦(乖兒子~!) (設定已交) 

9. 隱者 - 平川野 (設定已交) 

10. 命運之輪 - 博樹 (設定已交) 

11. 正義 - 狼王白牙 (設定已交) 

12. 倒吊人 - 狼人渥克斯 (設定已交) 

13. 死神 - J.C (設定已交) 

14. 節制 - 巴狼&白龍 (設定已交) 

15. 惡魔 - 無名犬鬼 (設定已交) 

16. 塔 - Sonic Adolph (設定已交) 

17. 星星 - 稚氣*喵 (設定已交) 

18. 月亮 - 阿木 (設定已交) 

19. 太陽 - Arrow&酷必獅&ocarina2112 (設定已交) 

20. 審判 - 小犬 (設定已交) 



白版1 - 六翼 (設定已交) 
白版2 - 拉昂 (設定已交) 


作者自创角色填充名單: 

6. 戀人(已定) 

21. 世界(已定) 



TO:Sonic Adolph
已交的是之前那張，可以的話。盡量給張清晰的。謝謝。

TO:提魯斯‧特奴
抱歉.當時我把最後的截止時間推遲到了6日.所以.已經視為棄權.抱歉哦.下次有活動再參加吧,

----------

